# Good news. Labor Dept withdraws Obama proposal



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A little common sense has shown in the Dept of Labor. They withdrew the Obama proposal limiting farm children doing chores.

Child Labor Laws | Farming | Department of Labor | The Daily Caller

Ralph


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I didn't know anything about that. Young kids working on their family farm is not slave labor. Next thing they will be urban folks that they cant have their children doing yard work. Its the same thing, just one yard is quite a bit larger than the other.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

More gov't in our homes. Thank goodness they finally listened to us. We desperately need quality leadership in our country.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

jdhayboy said:


> Thanks for posting. I didn't know anything about that. Young kids working on their family farm is not slave labor. Next thing they will be urban folks that they cant have their children doing yard work. Its the same thing, just one yard is quite a bit larger than the other.


Jeez guys, you're screwing up Obama's recovery plans, plan was if no kids can help then all the farmers would have to hire adults then they can claim unemployment went down .017%.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That proposed law was more than a little screwy. Under it, my brother's kids would not have been able to to feed *his *calves or milk *his* cows on a small family farm (that our wonderful gov'mnt allegedly likes) for the simple reason that they live 1/2 a mile down the road. Under the proposed law, children of farming parents would be allowed to work only on the immediate site of residence.


----------

